# Entscheidungstatbestände



## EvaM

Hola foristas!!

aquí viene una asignatura de un estudiantes de BWL o "ciencias empresariales" en castellano. Yo, la verdad, he buscado en Internet y en un diccionario especializado y aún no tengo solución para:

Entscheidungstatbestände...   ----- de decisión

Hay algiien que esté ducho en economía?
muchas gracias de antemano,
saludos


----------



## ErOtto

Como _mileurista pelao_ no es que ande muy ducho en economía  pero podemos intentar analizar el palabro en cuestión.

Tatbestand se define como: 

Gesamtheit der unter einem bestimmten Gesichtspunkt bedeutsamen Tatsachen, Gegebenheiten; *Sachverhalt*.

Tatbestand se puede traducir por: resultando (en derecho), situación de hecho
Sachverhalt se puede traducir por: estado de las cosas, circunstancias

Con lo cual tendríamos una asignatura cuya traducción aproximada sería:

Resultandos de la toma de decisiones

en la que se enumeran y explican los fundamentos de hecho en los que se basa la toma de decisiones empresariales.

Espero que te sirva. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## EvaM

BUenos días Er,

pues sí, creo que es una buena opción y muhísimas gracias, se agreadece la ayuda 
yo también había encontrado lo de "resultando" pero al ser un término para mi nada usual no estaba del todo segura!

Saludos y hasta otra!
Eva


----------



## Spharadi

Otra opción sería "bases factuales para la toma de decisiones".


----------



## Geviert

Spharadi said:


> Otra opción sería "bases factuales para la toma de decisiones".



Excelente versión diría, mucho más clara. _Factuales _o _fácticas_ podrían considerarse por igual.


----------



## ErOtto

Geviert said:


> Excelente versión diría, mucho más clara. _Factuales _o _fácticas_ podrían considerarse por igual.


 
Si hablamos de mayor claridad, ¿porqué no usar entonces *bases de hecho*?

De hecho  es lo que significa factual/fáctico. 

Y ya que estamos hablando de una asignatura... ¿no sería más correcto _*sobre *la toma de deciciones_ que _*para *la toma de decisiones_?

Saludos
Er


----------

